# An epic distraction



## Black-Ice (Jun 19, 2012)

QUICK!!
LETS MAKE A SHIT THREAD WHILE THE MODS ARE BUSY MANAGING THE POKN00BS

So....
how life gais?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 19, 2012)

>See thread title
>Hope it's boobs
>Not boobs
>I am disappoint
>Post about my disappoint
>Leave


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 19, 2012)

*BOLD AND CENTER .. BOLD AND CENTERRRRRR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 19, 2012)

seeing a idiot post a crude thread


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 19, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> >See thread title
> >Hope it's boobs
> >Not boobs
> >I am disappoint
> ...


Every shit thread needs a SupaGamr comment
Just wouldnt seem right without it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


>


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 19, 2012)

Im surprised this isnt closed yet


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> >



i remember doing this a while back. 
maybe that was the reason p1ng doesn't like ponies.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

the mods are alseep thas allowing​PONIES​


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 19, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Spoiler


what  did i just see?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 19, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


An epic distraction.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

no that was weird ponies are the distraction


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 19, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> no that was weird ponies are the distraction


Xuphor's old avatar or something.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

you cant post in this forum you left



Suprgamr232 said:


> >See thread title
> >Hope it's boobs
> >Not boobs
> >I am disappoint
> ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

quick there only on op/mod on let ever whelm them


source:http://gbatemp.net/i...tats&do=leaders


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 20, 2012)

What's really distracting is when there's a fly on your screen.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> What's really distracting is when there's a fly on your screen.


YOU GOT THAT FROM MY POST IN FUNNY-PICS


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 20, 2012)

that's because I thought your post in funny pics was cool


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jun 21, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> >See thread title
> >Hope it's boobs
> >Not boobs
> >I am disappoint
> ...



Agreed, Let's fix that



Spoiler










And before you ask about "yachting"...


----------



## raulpica (Jun 21, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > >See thread title
> ...


The guy almost looks shota


----------



## Ace (Jun 21, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> >



Fuck. Your posts scream of unmanliness.
Boobs were asked for.
Boobs were provided.


Spoiler: Boobs
































































Fuckers.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 21, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i remember doing this a while back.
> maybe that was the reason p1ng doesn't like ponies.



Maybe it's because he wasn't lobotomized as a child.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jun 21, 2012)

raulpica said:


> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



There isn't a guy in the pic... I assume this is who you thought looked like a guy?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 22, 2012)

WHY ISN'T THIS CLOSED?!? @raulpica!!! I'M TALKING TO YOU!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 22, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> WHY ISN'T THIS CLOSED?!? @[member='raulpica']!!! I'M TALKING TO YOU!


coz the modz are distracted.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> >See thread title
> >Hope it's boobs
> >Not boobs
> >I am disappoint
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

raulpica said:


> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


CRAP IT THE FUZ


----------



## raulpica (Jun 22, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> WHY ISN'T THIS CLOSED?!? @raulpica!!! I'M TALKING TO YOU!


What's wrong with this thread? Except the first page filled with ponies?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jun 22, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> WHY ISN'T THIS CLOSED?!? @[member='raulpica']!!! I'M TALKING TO YOU!


Hey... any pic where it's perfectly OK to post a pic like that from Manyuu Hikenchou (I worked on subbing that show BTW) is a topic that deserves to live!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey so.
I was just in the neighbourhood and i overheard a mod saying I made an ok thread

Made my day ya know


----------



## raulpica (Jun 22, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > WHY ISN'T THIS CLOSED?!? @[member='raulpica']!!! I'M TALKING TO YOU!
> ...


QFT


----------



## Flame (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Flame said:


>


I can do that


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > WHY ISN'T THIS CLOSED?!? @[member='raulpica']!!! I'M TALKING TO YOU!
> ...


AND that is a problem?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...


Ponies are for 6 year old girls.


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 22, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...


Yeah, I can imagine all the pony pics suddenly being edited out or having the posts deleted just because a mod finds them disturbing.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


*reminds SupaGames that he was once a brony*


----------



## raulpica (Jun 22, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


There's a thread for them. We try to keep 'em in there to avoid having ponies all over the freaking forum.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


Pfft, I have no idea who this SupaGames is but he certainly sounds like a stupid guy.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


im not the only one seeing this right


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> im not the only one seeing this right


I know, I've never seen him post though...must browse IRC or the shoutbox or something...

@RP Sorry bout that, coulda swore it was like...a gray area.


----------



## Wiip™ (Jun 22, 2012)

I feel distracted.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > im not the only one seeing this right
> ...


i know that

@raulpica fix the part i was talking about


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > im not the only one seeing this right
> ...


Did i miss something funny?
Tis a shame




Wiip™ said:


> I feel distracted.


Mission Success


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


I said a dirty word.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


no u made fun how of a hole community

while the mod/op (idk what rank he is) watches


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


SupaGames how could you! ;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> no u made fun how of a hole community


No I didn't. Insulting a "hole" (whatever the hell that is) community would be calling the entire community said dirty word. I, however, carelessly tossed the word at a fictional (or not, I have no clue who this SupaGames guy is at all) character who (AFAIK) doesn't exist in the least bit.




Black-Ice said:


> SupaGames how could you! ;O;


WHERE?


I wonder how hard it is for people (new members and old) to get my name right. Like, for reals, is copy-paste so hard? Or, y'know, looking up?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

this forum  has lost the point why it is here


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I wonder how hard it is for people (new members and old) to get my name right. Like, for reals, is copy-paste so hard? Or, y'know, looking up?


I like to call you supagames coz its funny and it reminds me of that guy who was your friend


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how hard it is for people (new members and old) to get my name right. Like, for reals, is copy-paste so hard? Or, y'know, looking up?
> ...


HE WAS NOT.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


HE WAS 
*HE CALLED ME A TROLL ;O;*​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


HE WAS NOT  I REMOVED HIM 3 TIMES.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


Unrequited Love,
How sad


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Unrequited Love,
> How sad


Of all the times I insulted him and called him names, he still tried adding me...*sigh*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Unrequited Love,
> ...


Perfect time to debut my new smiley


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

i vote for a close

the distraction worked till now


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> i vote for a close
> 
> the distraction worked till now


NO!
THE DISTRACTION IS STILL ACTIVE UNTIL POKENOOB SEASON BLOWS OVER
AND THATS A LOOOOOOOOOOONG TIME BUB


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > i vote for a close
> ...


You...you mean it ends???

OH GREAT LION IN THE SKY, WHY HAVE YOU FORSAKEN US FOR SO LONG!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


SIMBA!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


thank you for giveing me 15 Notifications of u guys quoting blank messenges

and this is why i VOTE FOR A CLOSE


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9Nxzq_coXM


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

@raulpica plz stop this spam


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


just bumping....


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 22, 2012)

*S*​*I*​*M*​*B*​*A*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


*COSTELLO*


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 22, 2012)

You guys are truly insane and I just need to stop it, I'm sorry


----------

